# "Stop worrying about it and it will go away"



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

Seems like that's the cure.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

It is.

Also, "stop worrying about when it will go away."


----------



## Blacklizzy (Aug 26, 2013)

it is and has worked for me in the past.


----------



## makram (Sep 2, 2013)

did anyone ever got cured


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

It really I the cure. The only thing stopping me right now from recovering for the second time is the damn stories I read from other ppl talking about there thoughts now they stuck with me an I question everything now where before I was always content with everything. Why is this? Anyone?


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I do the same thing its cause really we all need to take a break from this site and concentrate on ourselves and how to get back to living. myself included


----------

